# Marcum Cover/Magnifier



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I have always wanted to find a cover/magnifier for my LX5 like I used to have for my FL8. I found a guy that makes them in Duluth. He charges $15 shipped. They fit tight and you can still close the cover just like before.

His name is Victor Krause and his email [email protected] .


----------



## boxcar (Oct 16, 2005)

hey, you don't have any pics of them would you...


----------



## PiedmontAngler (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm running low right now. Demand is hot this year. Send me a PM if you'd like more info.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Curious: Do they fit all Marcums? I have an LX-I and would love one of those magnifiers!


----------



## PiedmontAngler (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes I have sold them to owners of all Marcums and a few vex guys too.


----------

